# NEED....bearing for ND Model A hub



## mickeyc (Dec 21, 2017)

Need one of the pictured bearings....as you can see, the other didn't come out of the hub in good condition, 1 3/4" O.D., 8 rollers.




Any help appreciated.

Mike
@scott M


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 21, 2017)

That should be a #27 , Scott M was trying to source some of these awhile ago, Don't know if he found any. I have a few but they are not the "open" cage as you have pictured,


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 21, 2017)

I just use loose balls.  Pack the race full, then take one out for space.


----------

